# Yahoo- Lexicon Initiates Phase 2 Clinical Trial of LX1031 in Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome (GlobeNewswire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport

THE WOODLANDS, Texas, Jan. 12, 2009 -- Lexicon Pharmaceuticals, Inc. , a biopharmaceutical company focused on discovering and developing breakthrough treatments for human disease, announced today that it has initiated a Phase 2 clinical trial of LX1031, the company's oral drug candidate for irritable bowel syndrome .View the full article


----------

